# Hair Transplants > IAHRS Info Center Discussion >  Should I Get a Hair Transplant Now Or Wait For Future Alternatives Such As Cloning

## tbtadmin

I am considering hair transplant surgery and I am aware of the high cost of this procedure. I recently saw a documentary that informed viewers that new and more efficient methods will be introduced within the next couple of years, these methods will be a more effective alternative to hair transplants, or so they say. [...]

More...

----------

